# digramme "eu" - prononciation : [y] / [ø] / [œ]



## donaximena

Bonjour,

J'ignore pourquoi dans "il y a *eu*...", "il y *eut*...", etc. on prononce le son "*eu*" comme dans "_rue_", alors que dans " fleur ", "peur", etc., le son "eu" est  tout à fait différent (excusez-moi mais je ne sais pas le représenter ). Voilà une question que je ne me suis jamais posée et que, hélas ! on vient de me poser...  ce qui a éveillé en moi le désir de fouiner partout en quête d'une réponse (qui peut-être n'existe pas).

Le Littré, dans le chapitre "Avoir", me dit que :

_....à Paris le peuple prononce  *eü*  ou *evu *au *lieu de u [eu] *; c'est un archaïsme sur lequel on débattait encore au XVIIe siècle ; la prononciation *u *est aujourd'hui la seule correcte)._

J'en déduis que la prononciation *"u"* dans "*eu*" est exclusivement réservée au verbe Avoir. Mais ce n'est que mon humble raisonnement !

Est-ce que vous en savez plus ?

Merci par avance !


*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## RedHairFrenchGuy

Bonjour, vous donnez vous-même la réponse dans votre question, c'est tout simplement que le "eu" est suivi d'un "r", vous avez le son "r" après le "eu" qui  influe donc sur la prononciation , quelques exemples "(fleur, peur), meure, couleur, hideur, laideur, menteur, bonheur" etc.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Je pense que c'est réservé au verbe avoir. Car peu ne se prononce pas pu, ni pneu pnu !


----------



## donaximena

Bonjour et merci de vos réponses.

À mon tour maintenant de vous transmettre ce que j'ai appris à propos de "*eu*" en fouillant un peu partout :

Apparemment, il y a trois phonétiques différentes :

1.- le phonème (y) (variantes du verbe avoir: j'ai eu, il y eut)

2.- le  phonème (ø) : feu, jeu, Eugène, eucharistie, eucalyptus, euphorie,  Euro, Europe, euthanasie, deux,  beuverie, beugler, heureux,....

3.- le phonème (œ) : fleur, jeune, peur , fleuve, beurre, ordinateur, directeur, Instituteur, ingénieur...

Je crois que pour le deuxième  et troisième cas, il est difficile de dire quand on utilise l'un des  deux phonèmes. Cela tient plutôt de la transformation des paroles au cours  des âges et aussi, semble-t-il, d'une certaine logique auditive.

Par ailleurs, j'ai appris aussi qu'au Québec on prononce  feu, jeu, etc  avec le phonème "œ".


----------



## CapnPrep

donaximena said:


> 1.- le phonème (y) (variantes du verbe avoir: j'ai eu, il y eut)


Cette orthographe nous paraît aujourd'hui irrégulière, mais elle correspond à l'ancienne prononciation en deux syllabes [əy], réduite à [y] au XIVe siècle. Les autres mots dans le même cas (_veu_, _seur_, _deu_, _meur_, _pleu_, …) ont vu leur graphie modifiée au XVIe siècle (_vu_, _sûr_, _dû_, _mûr_, _plu_, …).



donaximena said:


> 2.-le  phonème (ø) : feu, jeu, Eugène, eucharistie, eucalyptus, euphorie,  Euro, Europe, euthanasie, deux,  beuverie, beugler, heureux,....
> 
> 3.-le phonème (œ) : fleur, jeune, peur , fleuve, beurre, ordinateur, directeur, Instituteur, ingénieur...
> 
> Je crois que pour le deuxième  et troisième cas, il est difficile de dire quand on utilise l'un des  deux phonèmes.


En général, comme le montrent presque tous tes exemples, on prononce [ø] en syllabe ouverte (surtout en syllabe finale ouverte) et [œ] en syllabe fermée. Mais pour être sûr de la prononciation standard, il faut consulter le dictionnaire.

Voir aussi les fils suivants :
meus (prononciation)  (FEV)
French "eu" sound (FEV)


----------



## Dawwn

Bonjour à tous 

Bien que parfois j'entende la différence de son entre (*ø - œ* / deux heures) je voudrais savoir s'il y avait une façon de savoir a priori quel phonème corresponde à chaque mot, vu que ils partagent très souvent leur écriture.

A mode de exemple: /eu/ peut employer le phonème *ø *(vieux) et également le phonème *œ *(dégueulasse).

A début je me disais que si la dernier consonne se promotionnait, le phonème allait être *œ* (sœur, heure, neuf, peur, etc) mais après je suis tombé sur "heureux" qui adopte à chaque fois le phonème *ø.*

Y a t-il donc une façon de savoir à priori quel phonème on emploie à partir de l’écriture "eu".

Mille fois merci 

N’hésitez pas a me corriger, s'il vous plait


----------



## Roméo31

Voici cet article qui donne la correspondance entre un phonème et ses différentes graphies.


----------



## tilt

Roméo31, je doute que ton lien puisse aider Dawwn. Il est en est question de savoir comment prononcer _eu_, pas de avoir comment écrire [ø] ou [œ]. 

Et pour répondre à cette question, je crains qu'il n'y ait hélas pas de "méthode".


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne pense pas non plus qu'il y ait de règle. Certains mots changent même de prononciation entre le singulier et le pluriel, notamment :

_un œuf_ [œf], _des œufs_ [ø]
_un bœuf_ [bœf], _des bœufs_ [bø]

Quant à _heureux_, je le prononce [œʁø] plutôt que [øʁø], de même que je prononce _beuverie_ [bœvʁi] plutôt que [bøvʁi]. Il s'agit là de différences régionales.

On notera enfin qu'il y a une troisième prononciation du digramme _eu_ : on le prononce [y] dans _il a eu_ et _il eut_.


----------



## Nicomon

donaximena said:


> [...] Par ailleurs, j'ai appris aussi qu'au Québec on prononce  feu, jeu, etc  avec le phonème "oe" ("e" dans "o")


  Je ne sais pas si donaximena, qui a écrit ce post en 2012, lira ce qui suit... mais je précise pour les autres que ce n'est pas le cas.

Au Québec, on prononce bel et bien le « eu » de _feu, jeu_ et des autres mots listés en 2. au post 4 avec le phonème* [ø]. *
À  part_ beuverie, _que j'aurais mis dans la liste 3. Phonème *[œ].*

Je prononce par contre le_  jeu_ de_  déjeuner  _avec le phonème *[œ]. *
Ce que vous pourriez entendre au Québec (mais c'est de plus en plus rare) est ce phénomène : 





> Le [f] final suivant le son" eu" ne se prononce pas : on dit _"neu" _[nø] pour "neuf", "un beu" [ɛ̃bø] pour "un bœuf".


  Extrait d'un vieux bouquin (1860) intitulé _*Syntaxe mnémonique de la prononciation française: (Dictionnaire, grammaire).* _
C'est moi qui graisse et ajoute le phonème en bleu. 





> *Son « eu » grave* *[ø].*
> Rep. par eu, œu, *non suivi des consonnes* *b, f, 1, p, r, v.*
> Jeudi , Meunier, Pneumonie, Pneumatique et dérivés, Euphonie, il Pleut, Beugler, Feutre, Eux, Peu, Deux, Feue, Meute, Nœud, Eucharistie, Euphémie.


 Je prononce en effet *[œ] - *son plus ouvert, donc - si « eu » est suivi des consonnes mentionnées.
Comme _beu*v*erie_, justement.

Il y a aussi ce titre : _* Traité complet de la prononciation française dans la seconde moitié du XIXe siècle.* _
Oui, c'est vieux, mais les pages *76 à 78* m'ont semblé bien faites, et à mon avis la prononciation n'a pas vraiment changé depuis.
Du moins, pas au Québec.

On le trouve en PDF sous *ce lien*. Le téléchargement est un peu long, mais on peut ensuite faire une recherche par mots :
Prononciation des voyelles. - EU.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour à tous !

- Il n'y a pas de règle permettent de savoir dans quels cas la graphie _eu_ se prononce */œ/* (voyelle moyenne inférieure antérieure arrondie), * /ø/* (voyelle moyenne supérieure antérieure arrondie) ou, même, comme l'écrit Maître Capello, */y/ *(voyelle fermée - ou haute - antérieure arrondie)

- L'article que j'ai indiqué (# 7) donne des listes( brèves) de mots correspondant à chacun de ces trois phonèmes.
Par ex., h_eureux_ (comme _heuristique_ et _malheureux_) se prononce avec le phonème * /ø/.*

N.B. Les prononciations d'une même graphie pouvant changer d'une région à une autre, les phonèmes considérés dans cet article correspondent à la transcription phonétique indiquée par le dictionnaire du Petit Robert édition 2004.

L'ouvrage auquel renvoie le lien fourni par Nicomon est intéressant (il indique des règles, les exceptions, de nombreux exemples...), sous réserve, bien sûr, comme elle le dit elle-même, de son ancienneté. Sur la prononciation de_ eu_, voir les pages 76 et s.


----------



## Nicomon

J'avais déjà précisé les numéros de pages... et même en gras.  

Je crois aussi que la citation d'un autre ouvrage au sujet des consonnes *b, f, 1, p, r, v  *(qui me semble être un début de règle et qu'on trouve aussi
 - en plus de détails - dans les pages de l'autre ouvrage cité) peut aider les non natifs.

Des mots comme  _immeu*b*le, veu*f*, épagneu*l*, peu*p*le, fleu*r*, fleu*v*e_ appellent en principe (j'imagine qu'il y a des variantes régionales) le phonème [*œ*].


----------



## CapnPrep

Le _Traité_ de Lesaint est difficile à lire, non seulement du fait de la terminologie datée (« syllabes masculines » ), mais surtout à cause de l'organisation (comment être sûr que tous les contextes sont traités, et comment les retrouver ?). Les francophones natifs peuvent essayer de savoir s'ils sont d'accord avec les « légèrement ouvert », « très ouvert », « presque fermé », « faiblement ouvert », mais ces distinctions fines — même si elles s'avéraient vérifiables — me semblent inexploitables pour l'enseignement.

Dans un ouvrage plus récent (1956, donc toujours trop ancien pour servir de référence de la prononciation actuelle) et surtout plus agréable à consulter , Fouché présente les « règles » suivantes :

en syllabe accentuée :
suivi de [p], /b/, [f], [j], [l], [n] : ‹eu› se prononce [œ] (ouvert et bref) (_peuple_, _meuble_, _veuf_, _œil_, _seul_, _jeune_)

suivi de [v], [ʀ] : ‹eu› se prononce [œː] (ouvert et long) (_fleuve_, _œuvre_, _couleur_)

suivi de [t], [k], [d], [z], [ʒ], [m] : ‹eu› se prononce [øː] (fermé et long) (_meute_, _feutre_, _leude_, _creuse_, _neume_)

suivi de [g] : ouvert et bref dans _aveugle_ [avœgl], mais fermé et long dans _meugle_, _beugle_ [øːgl] 
(Il manque quelques consonnes : /s/, [ʃ], [ŋ], [ɲ], pour lesquelles Fouché n'avaient pas d'exemples.)

‹eû› dans_ jeûne_ se prononce [øː] (fermé et long)

non suivi d'une consonne prononcée : ‹eu› se prononce [ø] (fermé et bref) (_bleu_, _peut_, _eux_, _nœud_, _bœufs_)

en syllabe inaccentuée :
s'il existe dans la langue un mot correspondant où l'accent tombe sur ‹eu›, la qualité de la voyelle s'aligne sur la prononciation de ce mot.
on prononce [œ] (ouvert et bref) dans _beurrier_/_peureux_/_abreuvoir_/_effeuiller_/_jeunesse _car_ beurre_/_peur_/_abreuve_ avec [œː] et _feuille_/_jeune _avec [œ]
on prononce [ø] (fermé et bref) dans _neutralité_/_creuser_/_pleuvoir_/_deuxième_ car _neutre_/_creuse_ avec [øː] et _pleut_/_deux_ avec [ø].

s'il n'y a pas de correspondant accentué dans la langue :
‹eu› se prononce [ø] (fermé et bref) en syllabe ouverte (_beuverie_, _euphémisme_, _jeudi_, _meunier_, _neuro_-, _Europe_)

en syllabe fermée, il s'agit surtout de noms propres : ‹eu› se prononce [ø] (fermé et bref) devant /s/ (_neustrien_, _Eustache_) et se prononce [œ] (ouvert et bref) devant [ʀ] (_Eurville_, _Meursault_).




Tout le monde ne sera sûrement pas d'accord avec tout (je n'ai pas reproduit ses divers commentaires sur les mots spécifiques, par ex. _beuverie_), mais je trouve que sa présentation est très accessible. Je ne sais pas si le critère morphologique est vraiment valable, mais de toute façon pour les apprenants ce n'est sans doute pas la peine de faire tant d'efforts pour les contextes inaccentués (où la distinction ouvert/fermé a très peu d'importance).


----------



## Nicomon

Encore eût-il fallu que je le trouve, cet « ouvrage » de Fouché dont vous ne donnez pas le titre, et qui ne me semble pas beaucoup plus limpide de clarté pour un apprenant.


----------



## Roméo31

Tiens Nico. Je ne m'en sers plus guère : il commence à dater.


----------



## CapnPrep

Roméo31 said:


> Je ne m'en sers plus guère : il commence à dater.


Certes, il date du siècle dernier, mais c'est toujours plus près de nous que l'avant-dernier… Le problème est qu'il n'y a rien de plus récent. Ce type d'ouvrage n'est décidément plus à la mode.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Tout le monde ne sera sûrement pas d'accord avec tout


En effet ! Je prononce notamment [œ] dans _jeûne_ et _pleuvoir_ (mais je dis [ø] dans _il pleut_).

Voir d'ailleurs le fil jeune / jeûne - prononciation.


----------



## tilt

Les règles décrites par CapnPrep sont assez étonnantes pour quelqu'un qui n'a jamais réfléchi à la façon dont il prononce le digramme _eu_. 

Mais au-delà de la distinction entre [œ] et [ø], celle faite entre les phonèmes longs et courts me semble vraiment négligeable.
Autant dans certaines langues, la notion de longueur de voyelle peut être fondamentale, autant en français, elle me semble avoir totalement disparu.
Je sais en tout cas que je ne fais pas de distinction entre les [œ] de _veuf_ et de _couleur_.


----------



## CapnPrep

tilt said:


> Mais au-delà de la distinction entre [œ] et [ø], celle faite entre les phonèmes longs et courts me semble vraiment négligeable.


Il ne s'agit pas d'une distinction phonémique (qui, tu as raison de le dire, a presque totalement disparu en français) mais d'un effet phonétique qui semble résister encore dans la prononciation standard, et qui peut toucher toutes les voyelles en syllabe fermée accentuée. Les règles sont, en principe, les suivantes :

Toutes les voyelles sont allongées en syllabe accentuée fermée par [v], [z], [ʒ], [ʀ] (les « consonnes allongeantes ») ou par [vʀ].

Les voyelles [o], [ø], et [ɑ], et les nasales [ɔ̃], [ɛ̃], [ɑ̃], [œ̃], sont allongées en syllabe fermée accentuée, quelle que soit la consonne qui suit.


----------



## Wai Ho

J'habite au Québec, la majorité des Québécois prononcent le mot « jeu » comme en France, mais il y a des Québécois qui le prononcent comme la dernière syllabe du mot « pleasure ».


----------



## Nicomon

@ Wai Ho : À moins que tu prononces cette dernière syllabe autrement que moi,  je serais bien curieuse de savoir où t'as entendu la prononciation :  /ˈplɛ*ʒə*r/

En tant que Québécoise « pure laine » - et plus très jeune - je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu  autre chose que  *[ʒø]* pour _jeu._


----------



## danielc

N'oublions pas que [ø] et [œ] peuvent être des diphtongues chez nous. Je pense à _heure_ (mais pas _heureux)_, _peur, cœur_, _neutre_. Cela s'entend plus souvent en postion entravée. Ma grand-mère avait de grandes voyelles épaisses et diphtonguées pour les voyelles mentionnées.


----------



## Nicomon

@danielc  - Je n'ai rien oublié, même si les diphtongues tendent un peu à disparaître.
Je répondais à Wai Ho - qui a réanimé ce vieux fil - au sujet précis du mot  *« jeu ».   *


----------



## danielc

Je trouve cela intéressant qu'une prononciation diphtonguée était la norme en moyen français, je cite :
" Ce son remonte aux XIIe – XIIIe ss. et provient de la monophtongaison des diphtongues _eu_ et _ue_: _nove > neuf [nyef] > neuf [nœf], folia > fueille > feuille_. Le moyen français constitue donc une étape transitoire où le phonème [_œ_] était en train de se fermer en [_ø_], le processus qui ne prendra fin qu’aux XVIe – XVIIe ss "
(Ma famille a quitté la France au XVIIème siècle...)

LE MOYEN FRANÇAIS: LES CHANGEMENTS PHONETIQUES

Pour la prononciation de  _peur _chez nous, Wikipédia donne  \paœ̯ʁ\, \pœːʁ\ .

peur — Wiktionnaire

Donc une diphtongue ou une voyelle standard pronlongée. Les diphtongues en place de monophtongues semblent être de plus en plus un phénomème canadien, mais la monophtongue épaisse de \pœːʁ\ devrait être possible ailleurs?


----------



## saboten

Bonsoir,

Je voudrais avoir des explications sur les règles d'orthographe pour les voyelles [ø] et [œ].

Les règles qui j’ai trouvées sont suivantes :

[ø] : -eu, -œu
       1) en fin de syllabes → feu [fø], peu [pø]
       2) -eu, -œu + consonne non prononcé → bœufs [bø], nœud [nø]
       3) eu+[z] ou [t] → heureuse [ørøz], feutre [føtr], neutre [nøtr]

[œ]: -eu, -œu
      1) -eu, -œu+ consonne prononcé (sauf [z] et [t]) → neuf [nœf], heure [œr], peuple[pœpl], sœur [sœr]

mais j’ai trouvé les mots suivants 1) pleuvoir [plø-vwar] et 2) peuplier [pø-plije].

Pourquoi, le son -eu des mots « pleuvoir » et « peuplier » deviennent [ø] et non [œ] comme « pleurer » [plœ-re] ou comme « peuple » [pœpl].
Ce son -eu est pourtant en fin d’une syllabe et est devant un consonne prononcé.

Je vous remercie d’avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je prononce personnellement _pleuvoir_ et _peuplier_ avec [œ], mais d'autres disent [ø]. Autrement dit, il n'y a pas de règle universelle. Les « règles » que vous avez indiquées ci-dessus n'en sont pas ; ce ne sont que des tendances, des indications générales.


----------



## saboten

Bonjour,

J'ai cherché une réponse concrète à ma question sur internet, mais s'il n'y a pas de règle universelle, c'est normal que je n'ai pas pu en trouver une. 

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse Maître Capello.


----------



## Locape

Je comprends qu'il n'y a pas de règles à proprement parler, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi _pleuvoir _et _peuplier _"deviennent" [ø]. La plupart des dictionnaires indiquent le verbe à l'infinitif avec [ø] et le verbe conjugué avec [œ], le Wiktionnaire donne les deux prononciations pour l'infinitif.
J'ai du mal à trouver tout de suite un exemple de mot correspondant à _pleuvoir _et _ peuplier_, avec [ø] dans la première syllabe et une deuxième syllabe prononcée (pleu-voir, peu-plier), contrairement à _ peuple _(peupl) avec une seule syllabe prononcée. Par exemple, on dit _ beurre_ [œ], mais _beurré _[ø].


----------



## Maître Capello

Locape said:


> Par exemple, on dit _ beurre_ [œ], mais _beurré _[ø].


Je prononce [œ] pour les deux mots pour ma part. 

+++
De la même façon, je dis [œ] tant pour _peuple_ que pour _peuplé_. Prononcez-vous [œ] ou [ø] pour ce dernier mot ?


----------



## jekoh

L'alternance entre [œ] et [ø] pour _beurre/beurré, peuple/peuplé, pleuvoir/pleuvent/pleut, _etc. s'explique par la _loi de position_ : voyelle ouverte en syllabe fermée et voyelle fermée en syllabe ouverte. Dans certaines variétés de français, cette _loi_ s'applique moins et la voyelle est conservée indépendamment de l'ouverture de la syllabe. Même chose pour les É et les O.

En cas d'hésitation, si on applique cette _loi de position_, on tombe toujours sur une prononciation correcte.


----------



## danielc

J'ai relu cette contribution de Nicomon au #10
"
Ce que vous pourriez entendre au Québec (mais c'est de plus en plus rare) est ce phénomène :


> Le [f] final suivant le son" eu" ne se prononce pas : on dit _"neu" _[nø] pour "neuf", "un beu" [ɛ̃bø] pour "un bœuf".


"
Pour un excellent exemple de ce phénomène, écoutez _Les ailes d'un ange_ de Robert Charlebois:
"Pour faire comme les vrais robineux
J'm'achète de beaux vieux habits neufs"

_Robineux_ rime avec _neufs_, bien sûr!  Et je peux le dire moi! C'est familier.


----------



## Linnets

Locape said:


> Par exemple, on dit _ beurre_ [œ], mais _beurré _[ø].


Warnant : _beurre_ [bœːʀ] ~ _beurré_ [bœʀe]. C'est une question de longueur.


----------



## jekoh

Les deux se disent... _Beurré_ avec [ø] : beurré — Wiktionnaire


----------



## Maître Capello

Certes, les deux se rencontrent, mais la prononciation standard de _beurré_ est en [œ] comme on peut le lire dans tous les dictionnaires usuels, y compris le Wiktionnaire, preuve que la prononciation standard ne suit pas toujours la loi de position et donc que cette dernière, quoique usitée dans certaines régions, n'est pas toujours la prononciation dominante de la francophonie et qu'elle pourra donc dans certains cas paraître étrange à la majorité des gens. Autrement dit, il n'est pas recommandé de se baser aveuglément sur la loi de position.


----------



## jekoh

La prononciation indiquée dans les dictionnaires n'est pas la prononciation majoritaire et parait elle aussi étrange à nombre de locuteurs...

De toutes façons, même dans les variétés de français où [œ] et [ø] correspondent à deux phonèmes, cette distinction est neutralisée en syllabe non finale, il n'y a pas de raison pour les apprenants étrangers de chercher à prononcer l'un plutôt que l'autre puisque les deux se rencontrent à peu près aussi couramment et que la différence n'est pas phonémique.


----------



## Locape

Ce qui est amusant est que le Wiktionnaire ne donne que la prononciation en [œ] pour _beurré_, mais le premier enregistrement du mot (France - Nancy) donne clairement [ø].
Pour ma part, je prononce différemment _peuple _et _peuplé_, comme _un œuf _et _des œufs_.


----------



## Linnets

Locape said:


> Pour ma part, je prononce différemment _peuple _et _peuplé_,


Warnant : _peuple_ [pœpl] _peuplé_ [pœple] mais _peuplier_ [pøpli.e].



Locape said:


> comme _un œuf _et _des œufs_.


Ceci est correct selon Warnant :_ œuf_ [œf], _œufs_ [ø].


----------



## jekoh

Si les prononciations réelles ne correspondent pas à ce qu'écrivait Warnant il y a 60 ans, ça montre simplement que le travail de Warnant est devenu obsolète... D'ailleurs est-ce que Warnant n'étudiait pas spécifiquement la prononciation parisienne ?


----------



## Bezoard

Si, la population parisienne, et plus spécifiquement les intellectuels et les gens cultivés qui la composent.


----------



## Terio

Pour moi, [œ̃pøplie] c'est : un peu plié et  [œ̃pœplie] c'est : un peuplier.


----------



## Maître Capello

Terio said:


> Pour moi, [œ̃pøplie] c'est : un peu plié


Oui, ou _un peut plier_.


----------

